# 1969 Raleigh Competition Finally Bought After 8 Years



## antque (Aug 4, 2022)

After 8 years I finally bought this Raleigh Competition from the original owner, 8 years ago he wanted $1500 for the bike, I didn't buy it but told him what I would pay, after 8 years he call me 2 days ago and said I could have the bike he was moving, he bought the bike new and has never abused it, everything is original except the tires, great color w/ chrome lugs, thanks for looking


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 4, 2022)

Really nice color. The original owner preserved that bike nicely. 531 tubing was the gold standard for many years.


----------



## PfishB (Aug 4, 2022)

Very nice. I have the 1970 model - same as the '69 though mine is black.  Great bikes.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 4, 2022)

More detail! You can’t just toss a jewel like that on my screen and not tell me about it!

whats it got for a drive train? Brakes? Enquiring minds need to know!

lovely bike by the way, looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## juvela (Aug 4, 2022)

Fritz Katzenjammer said:


> More detail! You can’t just toss a jewel like that on my screen and not tell me about it!
> 
> whats it got for a drive train? Brakes? Enquiring minds need to know!
> 
> lovely bike by the way, looks like it was worth the wait.






-----

chainset: Zeus Competition

gear ensemble: Simplex Prestige

pedals: Atom 700

arrestors: Weinmann centrepull, 610 front and 750 rear

wheel hubs: Normandy Luxe Competition

headset: Alatet

drive chain: Renold with beveled plates, off-black finish

frame ends can be either Zeus or Campag

other finish offered: black


-----


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 4, 2022)

Nice stuff, and not the stuff you see anymore.

thanks


----------



## antque (Aug 4, 2022)

thanks for posting the specs for me


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 5, 2022)

Sweet!
I've never seen one of these in green before.
Looks great.
Edit: Come to think of it, I don't think that I've seen this model with the chrome head lugs before either.
I thought only the International had those.


----------



## juvela (Aug 5, 2022)

-----

this configuration offered for the 1969 and 1970 model years


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2022)

The late Sheldon's website added a 1969 catalog - unfortunately, it doesn't have the normal specifications page the other Raleigh catalogs contain.


----------



## PfishB (Aug 6, 2022)

I see one distinct difference between your '69 and my '70 - the fork crowns.  Considering Raleigh's track record for consistency it's not surprising, and this may have been specific to the '70 model, no idea.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 6, 2022)

The catalog lists the color option as Bronze Green, but the OPs photos don't look like the Bronze Green that I've seen on other Raleighs.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2022)

Agree,
I thought the same thing, when I first looked at the picture.
Very unusual green for a Raleigh.
I’ve only ever noticed that Bronze Green that was so popular on models like the Super Course.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 6, 2022)

PfishB said:


> I see one distinct difference between your '69 and my '70 - the fork crowns.  Considering Raleigh's track record for consistency it's not surprising, and this may have been specific to the '70 model, no idea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1675469



My '75 International (Aug '74) has the same lugs and Vagner fork crown.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice bikes!


----------



## juvela (Aug 17, 2022)

-----

semi-sloping fork crown of subject machine -

this is a BOCAMA pattern which was employed to a good degree in Britain during the 1960's
Jack Taylor was another well known maker who used it -









here it is in a Daniel Rebour rendering done for Andy Bertin -





---

PilotFishBob example -





this image threw me at first glance since not only the crown but the Jubile shift lever set are items associated with later model years

then noticed the anniversary headplate...

a previous owner had changed out some of the fittings and further changes were made following the PfB acquisition

in the image the headset, brake hanger and shift levers are all non-OEM bits

perhaps Worksop ran out of BOCAMA crowns near the end of the 1970 production year and made some Competitions with this Vagner model No. 12 -





here is an image of the complete PfB machine following completion of changes -





-----


----------



## rstytnsp (Aug 17, 2022)

styly matching pump


----------



## PfishB (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks Juvela, I should have noted I had made alterations - PO had outfitted it as below.  A mutt for sure, but I fell in love with the look and ignored correctness on the rebuild. One of my never-sells, Antque is going to love his.


----------



## juvela (Aug 17, 2022)

-----

here is an earlier thread the forum had on another green example which was all original save for pedals

and in fine nick as well...









						Rare 1969 Raleigh Competition | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

This is the first year for the Raleigh Competition and the only year it had chrome lugs like the Professional and the International.  It is a beautiful Bronze Green.




					thecabe.com
				





-----


----------



## juvela (Aug 17, 2022)

-----

antque -

forgot to mention above:

expect wheel rims to exhibit a light blue transfer reading "NISI - EVIAN"

the EVIAN here is neither a rim manufacturer nor a bottled water purveyor but rather a UK based importer of cycle fittings

the full name is EVIAN (G.B.) Ltd.

at the time of the cycle's manufacture they were the UK agent for NISI brand wheel rims from Italy





PfB's early 1970's Raleigh Grand Sports also came from the factory with rims of this name

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 19, 2022)

Since the only way to end the speculation is with facts, lugs and fork crown on '75 International, Worksop-built, frame marked Aug '74
and no, it's not a question.
(also happens to be a nice photo)


@PfishB - the only thing that's wrong on a bicycle is not riding it


----------

